# expired?



## Drumjockey (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Dave you're probably already aware but your 'japaneseknifesharpening' website is expired, just tried to access and couldn't...


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 6, 2013)

I just accessed it, and it seems fine...


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 6, 2013)

same


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm on iPhone, says its expired too


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 6, 2013)

Firefox on a Mac and it says expired for me too.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Feb 6, 2013)

Out of business? Maybe the knife business is difficult.


----------



## Igasho (Feb 6, 2013)

I confirm on my desktop, shows expired by bravenet.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## WildBoar (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, looks like Dave needs to reup the JKS domains.


----------



## daveb (Feb 6, 2013)

Everything good with Firefox, PC and Android.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks as if japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com which many of us use to buy stuff is still working, but the japaneseknifesharpening.com is expired. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 6, 2013)

Considering that the functions of japaneseknifesharpening.com have been folded into japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com, I doubt that it's worth the cost of maintaining the old URL.

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2013)

What happened is that my Bravenet subscription expired (not the domain names). I just re-upped so it's all good now.

Thanks for the heads up on this guys! :doublethumbsup:


----------

